# JFL if you're trying to masculinize your face in 2019



## ElephantMan (Aug 11, 2019)

look at the overwhelmingly negative responses in the comment section 







"He looks like he has some genetic disorder"

"How to make a successful male model look like a frog 101"

"why didnt you stop at 0:37 ;-; you went so overboard"

"The guy was just perfect and you turned him monstrous (woman's opinion! )"

"This just proves that looking TOO masculine can indeed be negative for a man's attractiveness."

"he looks more masculine but i prefer more the soft look"

"Might be more masculine but not attractive I guess...

Just assuming from the comments of gals and gays here in the comment section"



another nail in the coffin for the autistic DOM Masc theorists. only basement dwelling incels with male power fantasy think that's legit

all the slayers irl are either pretty boys or maesthetic looking guys, not caveman neanderthals LOL


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Aug 11, 2019)

Comments are comments. 
People that look like animals always get comments about how they’re so beautiful.


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

Tbh I agree, the guy looks weird in the after picture.

But cage at the comments, they say he's perfect in the before but are gonna ignore him irl. He's still invisible to women.


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> look at the overwhelmingly negative responses in the comment section
> 
> View attachment 95618
> 
> ...



When will you learn? Women lie of who and what they're attracted to in order to not be seen as shallow.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

OP is a feminine retarded gay cuck

Also he only looks so weird cause it's a sudden change, and the only people saying he looks worse is normies that don't understand the right guy subconsciously is more attractive to girls


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Aug 11, 2019)

Just lol at taking what people say on the internet srsly


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> When will you learn? Women lie of who and what they're attracted to in order to not be seen as shallow.



u retard, what reason does a foid have to lie in the youtube comment section where anonymity is almost guaranteed?

and preferring pretty/maesthetic guys over DOM Masc is not somehow shallow? wtf


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 11, 2019)

The guy on the left I way more attractive JFL 

The right looks like hulk 

You don’t want to look fem or too masculine 

You want to look in between imo for higher appeal


ElephantMan said:


> u retard, what reason does a foid have to lie in the youtube comment section where anonymity is almost guaranteed?
> 
> and preferring pretty/maesthetic guys over DOM Masc is not somehow more shallow? wtf


The dude in the left is intermediate women don’t like overly masc or overly fem 

You want to be in between but you need to be pretty with somewhat toned body imo

You are right mate


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> u retard, what reason does a foid have to lie in the youtube comment section where anonymity is almost guaranteed?
> 
> and preferring pretty/maesthetic guys over DOM Masc is not somehow more shallow? wtf


I am honestly amazed at the fact that somewhere out there, there was a woman able to poop out a faggot known as OP with the IQ of a soybean.

What girls say and do irl is different, retard. And it's scientifically proven masculine faces are more attractive


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> u retard, what reason does a foid have to lie in the youtube comment section where anonymity is almost guaranteed?
> 
> and preferring pretty/maesthetic guys over DOM Masc is not somehow shallow? wtf


Firstly, many girls use their real name in youtube. Secondly, he's not a pretty boy in first pic, but rather a normie.


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I am honestly amazed at the fact that somewhere out there, there was a woman out able there to poop out a faggot known as OP with the IQ of a soybean.
> 
> What girls say and do irl is different, retard. And it's scientifically proven masculine faces are more attractive


The dude on the left is already masculine lol


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

BTW, WTF does that mean? Masculinizing your face? This is 99% about prenatal testosterone, something that happened long ago and you've never had control over.


mido the slayer said:


> The dude on the left is already masculine lol


Only because whites these days look like soycucks standardly because of all the jewed estrogen foods and the fact moms pump kids at the age of 39.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 11, 2019)

*HE HAS NO HARMONY IN THE AFTER

LOOKS LIKE AN AUTISTIC ZUZZCEL MORPH

BUT FEMALES STILL LIKE MASC FACES BETTER WITH HARMONY*


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Firstly, many girls use their real name in youtube. Secondly, he's not a pretty boy in first pic, but rather a normie.



vast majority of the users don't use their real name or pic in the youtube comment section. and as I said, preferring one look over the other has nothing to do with shallowness. thinking pretty/maesthetic >> DOM Masc is just as shallow as DOM Masc >> pretty/maesthetic


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> *HE HAS NO HARMONY IN THE AFTER
> 
> LOOKS LIKE AN AUTISTIC ZUZZCEL MORPH
> 
> BUT FEMALES STILL LIKE MASC FACES BETTER WITH HARMONY*


masculine faces are associated with better symmetry cause low 2d4d ratio is correlated with it


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 11, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> vast majority of the users don't use their real name or pic in the youtube comment section. and as I said, preferring one look over the other has nothing to do with shallowness. thinking pretty/maesthetic >> DOM Masc is just as shallow as DOM Masc >> pretty/maesthetic


But he' s not pretty in the first pic. That looking guy is invinsible to women unless he's a clown or rich.


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> BTW, WTF does that mean? Masculinizing your face? This is 99% about prenatal testosterone, something that happened long ago and you've never had control over.
> 
> Only because whites these days look like soycucks standardly because of all the jewed estrogen foods and the fact moms pump kids at the age of 39.


Imo the only way to be more masculine is to get toned body 

You should make your face prettier 
Because playing with your jaw may ruin your face


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> But he' s not pretty in the first pic. That looking guy is invinsible to women unless he's a clown or rich.



the first guy would fall in the male+aesthetic category. look it up. and i do think in between is the most ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Imo the only way to be more masculine is to get toned body
> 
> You should make your face prettier
> Because playing with your jaw may ruin your face


TBH at this point I'm done training my body, it's not for me. My dad was also naturally skinny and ectomorph and so am I. I'm more suited for sprinting, swimming, boxing etc. I'm naturally lean, I have really long arms but mostly long forearms and short biceps (high fighting succes, more explosive strength), high set calves (good for sprinting) and I have good endurance so I'm done lifting. I quit the gym a while ago


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> TBH at this point I'm done training my body, it's not for me. My dad was also naturally skinny and ectomorph and so am I. I'm more suited for sprinting, swimming, boxing etc. I'm naturally lean, I have really long arms but mostly long forearms and short biceps (high fighting succes, more explosive strength), high set calves (good for sprinting) and I have good endurance so I'm done lifting. I quit the gym a while ago


Nice man I suggest you do more sports you like and a lot of hobbies to also help you look more healthy and lean 

I think gym is stupid but that’s just my opinion i quit it after 1 week 2 years ago 😂


----------



## MammothActuary (Aug 11, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> But he' s not pretty in the first pic. That looking guy is invinsible to women unless he's a clown or rich.


That's a male supermodel you're talking about there. His name is Garrett Neff
You fools dont understand that pretty boys appeal to 18-25 year old girls (use youtube) and old women like masculine guys


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> u retard, what reason does a foid have to lie in the youtube comment section where anonymity is almost guaranteed?
> 
> and preferring pretty/maesthetic guys over DOM Masc is not somehow shallow? wtf


Women(and men) get a high off virtue signaling, so they lie on youtube comments to get a dopamine rush. But i agree with them, the guy looks weird in the second pic.


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 11, 2019)

He looks really good in the first pic, most of you are dumb kids who think that anyone who doesn't look like a cookie cutter high t football chad is at best high tier normie. The high t warrior is actually not the most appealing phenotype to prime age girls (but single mothers, black women and "women" love it)


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 11, 2019)

Dont trust in what a woman says, but in what she does.

FIRST LIFE RULE FOR A MALE


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> He looks really good in the first pic, most of you are dumb kids who think that anyone who doesn't look like a cookie cutter high t football chad is at best high tier normie. The high t warrior is actually not the most appealing phenotype to prime age girls (but single mothers, black women and "women" love it)


You are weak.


rockndogs said:


> Dont trust in what a woman says, but in what she does.
> 
> FIRST LIFE RULE FOR A MALE


99% of the forum doesn't understand this basic rule


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You are weak.
> 
> 99% of the forum doesn't understand this basic rule


You're a preprogrammed NWO robot, I will homeschool my kids so they don't turn out like you.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> You're a preprogrammed NWO robot, I will homeschool my kids so they don't turn out like you.


You're a fucking retard that always tries to be annoying to me under all my comments. Also JFL @ having kids in 2019


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 11, 2019)

This is such a common mistake, not recognizing that the typical female posting their opinion on the interweb is actually a coping below average subhuman exercising an adaptive mating strategy. This is why studies based upon the opinions of females are all flawed, ugly women have dystopic opinions, only the opinions of attractive females reflect reality.

though his neck enhancement is an overkill.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 11, 2019)

i honestly thing the right looks ridiculous not even because its more masculine it just looks stupid af


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 11, 2019)

I sense faggotry in the comments and will take my leave. Good day.


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone who says before was better is coping with raised cortisol from the morph


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 12, 2019)

feminine looks are actually what prime females dig.
look at Alain and Leonardo.


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 12, 2019)

Can't zoom in on that but this looks like an example of a good looksmax

Femoids don't want genetically ugly men to looksmax, that's why the negative reactions


----------



## Dogs (Aug 12, 2019)

The guy on the right looks unnatural cause it's a morph, if he still had harmony and was extremely masculine he would obviously look better than a non masculine version. Why don't they take a masculine guy that looks good and remove his masculine feature and then we see what the comments say.


----------



## Titbot (Aug 12, 2019)

He looks like me afterward lol


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 12, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> look at the overwhelmingly negative responses in the comment section
> 
> View attachment 95618
> 
> ...



*BECAUSE MORPHS ON YOUTUBE ARE ALWAYS UNREALISTIC

this is a real masculinization with fillers (ornlipofilling)



*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## meh (Aug 12, 2019)

boyish men are more popular than chads who look like a hairless caveman


----------



## mr contemptuous (Aug 12, 2019)

lol who cares? comments are full of coping wimps who are jelly of masc looking men


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Aug 12, 2019)

yes this is true
chad looks like a downie to jbs, due to his masculinity


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 12, 2019)

looksmaxxbro said:


> yes this is true
> chad looks like a downie to jbs, due to his masculinity



LOL no the morph in the video just doesn't look realistic.

This is what a true Masc Chad looks like.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 12, 2019)

Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 12, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Jfl


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Aug 12, 2019)

COPE.
This is what a masculinized face looks like in real life




16:33


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 12, 2019)

Woman in 2019 love only prettyboys
Woman want a balanced face with perfect skin and hair like chico not chad


----------



## ChadKahn (Aug 12, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> When will you learn? Women lie of who and what they're attracted to in order to not be seen as shallow.


this they will say he is ugly but sleep with him one the same night/10


----------



## v123q43 (Aug 13, 2019)

cope, youtube comment virtue signalers don't represent real life


----------



## Ethnicope (Aug 13, 2019)

look at the profiles of the commenters 

they are all virgin fat autistis that play video games

no shit they got mad lol


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 13, 2019)

I just checked https://www.reddit.com/r/LadyBoners/ where women post pictures of men who gets them horny

and holy shit, literally 90% of men are either skinny pretty boys or aesthetic male model type

very few 6'4 hunk Chads, if any. it's legit over for caveman neanderthals


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 14, 2019)

Male suicide rates are only going to increase due to all those overly sky high female standards.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 14, 2019)

yeah tbh prettyboy maxxing>high t orge maxxing
at least for JB age


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> I just checked https://www.reddit.com/r/LadyBoners/ where women post pictures of men who gets them horny
> 
> and holy shit, literally 90% of men are either skinny pretty boys or aesthetic male model type
> 
> very few 6'4 hunk Chads, if any. it's legit over for caveman neanderthals


suifuel, don't go there, everybody mogs


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 14, 2019)

Virtue signalling hypocrites foids as usual. The truth is guy on the before pic is invisible to majority of women, while a guy who looked like a more realistic version of that morph would be a gigachad slayer


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 14, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Virtue signalling hypocrites foids as usual. The truth is guy on the before pic is invisible to majority of women, while a guy who looked like a more realistic version of that morph would be a gigachad slayer


Woman allways loved prettyboys not hyper masculine faces


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks mediocre in both, but after one looks like a constipated frog


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 14, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> I just checked https://www.reddit.com/r/LadyBoners/ where women post pictures of men who gets them horny
> 
> and holy shit, literally 90% of men are either skinny pretty boys or aesthetic male model type
> 
> very few 6'4 hunk Chads, if any. it's legit over for caveman neanderthals



obviously, been saying it for years
proportional balanced facial thirds and fifths with great skin quality, hair, pheno, low bf are EVERYthing

having a brachy malformed skull was never and will never be ideal
it's as unideal as a malformed doly


----------

